# Interview about music prep for Oscars & Disney



## JJP (Jun 10, 2015)

I just realized I never shared these here, and people would probably be interested.

The Finale Blog interviewed us back in April about our work on the Oscars and live TV in general. They also followed up with a bit about transcribing music for Disney Character Voices International.

Finale Blog - Spotlight on Danita Ng-Poss and Jason Poss:
http://www.finalemusic.com/blog/spotlight-on-danita-ng-poss-and-jason-poss/

Finale Blog - Finale and Transcription Work:
http://www.finalemusic.com/blog/finale-and-transcription-work/


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 10, 2015)

Great stuff, Jason. Congrats and thanks for sharing these!


----------



## bdr (Jun 12, 2015)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Maximvs (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot for these links!


----------



## donbodin (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Jason! Very Cool.


----------

